# Top Chinese general warns US over attack



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Interesting article I happened to stumble across. Who knows.... maybe the next world crisis in the making? I guess time will tell.

*Top Chinese general warns US over attack*

>By Alexandra Harney in Beijing and Demetri Sevastopulo and Edward Alden in Washington
>Published: July 14 2005 21:59 | Last updated: July 15 2005 00:03
>>
China is prepared to use nuclear weapons against the US if it is attacked by Washington during a confrontation over Taiwan, a Chinese general said on Thursday.

"If the Americans draw their missiles and position-guided ammunition on to the target zone on China's territory, I think we will have to respond with nuclear weapons," said General Zhu Chenghu.

Gen Zhu was speaking at a function for foreign journalists organised, in part, by the Chinese government. He added that China's definition of its territory included warships and aircraft.

"If the Americans are determined to interfere [then] we will be determined to respond," said Gen Zhu, who is also a professor at China's National Defence University.

"We . . . will prepare ourselves for the destruction of all of the cities east of Xian. Of course the Americans will have to be prepared that hundreds . . . of cities will be destroyed by the Chinese."

Gen Zhu is a self-acknowledged "hawk" who has warned that China could strike the US with long-range missiles. But his threat to use nuclear weapons in a conflict over Taiwan is the most specific by a senior Chinese official in nearly a decade.

However, some US-based China experts cautioned that Gen Zhu probably did not represent the mainstream People's Liberation Army view.

"He is running way beyond his brief on what China might do in relation to the US if push comes to shove," said one expert with knowledge of Gen Zhu. "Nobody who is cleared for information on Chinese war scenarios is going to talk like this," he added.

Gen Zhu's comments come as the Pentagon prepares to brief Congress next Monday on its annual report on the Chinese military, which is expected to take a harder line than previous years. They are also likely to fuel the mounting anti-China sentiment on Capitol Hill.

In recent months, a string of US officials, including Donald Rumsfeld, defence secretary, have raised concerns about China's military rise. The Pentagon on Thursday declined to comment on "hypothetical scenarios".

Rick Fisher, a former senior US congressional official and an authority on the Chinese military, said the specific nature of the threat "is a new addition to China's public discourse". China's official doctrine has called for no first use of nuclear weapons since its first atomic test in 1964. But Gen Zhu is not the first Chinese official to refer to the possibility of using such weapons first in a conflict over Taiwan.

Chas Freeman, a former US assistant secretary of defence, said in 1996 that a PLA official had told him China could respond in kind to a nuclear strike by the US in the event of a conflict with Taiwan. The official is believed to have been Xiong Guangkai, now the PLA's deputy chief of general staff.

Gen Zhu said his views did not represent official Chinese policy and he did not anticipate war with the US.

Additional reporting by Richard McGregor in Beijing

>


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

And who do you think is funding a large part of their economy? US. It's time to bring jobs back here and let them fend for themselves.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I was just thinking the same thing Shu!


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

All you guys that buy Greenhead Gear decoys - where do you think thet are made? Yup! China.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

http://news.ft.com/cms/s/28cfe55a-f4a7- ... 511c8.html

You can thank the Clinton Administration for this. Hughes Aerospace which coincidentally was a huge donor to Clinton ( big surprise) got Clinton to move the approval process of selling missile technology to China from the national security arena to the Commerce Dept. This change which was made specifically for this deal by this large Clinton donor, then allowed the sale of our missile technology to our biggest threat in the world, against the cries by the defense department. This act brought the Chinese missle program ahead at least 15 years improving it in two critical areas missle guidance and more importantly they can now use solid rocket fuel. Liquid rocket fuel is so hard to handle and so corrosive that they could not leave it in the rockets without immediately launching them, we have constant sattelite survelence on the fuel tank farms which allowed us approx 3 hours to observe and hit their fueling yard ( destroying the missiles). This gave us plenty of time to threaten them to stand down or get hit. Now with the solid rocket fuel they can move the missles around the country and hide them making them much more difficult to observe and defend against.
The same people in the Senate, that are screaming about the Karl Rove BS about some CIA desk Jockey, were yawning when in effect Clinton sold our national security to the Chinese, prior to that the Chinese couldn't hit the US mainland with nukes now thanks to the Democrats they can. The same head in the sand people that are not interested in developing a missile defense network, kind of makes you wonder if they are really that stupid or what?

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-srv/po ... 062598.htm


----------



## Goose Huntin' Machine (May 8, 2005)

Good post Bob M.

I see another Cold War brewing...but...we gotta do what we gotta do.

Jeff Given


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The democrats in Washington are a much bigger threat to this nation than any foreign power. There are a bunch of idiots that think we must have a balance of power to have peace. This is akin to sitting in your living room and a knife wielding madman breaks in. You have a couple of 45 auto's so to keep the peace you give him one. God save us from the liberals. This idiotic move may have been intentional.


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> The democrats in Washington are a much bigger threat to this nation than any foreign power.


WMD, yea that was the Dems. taking us to Iraq. Get a life. GWB is THE biggest threat to the United States of America!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

On anther post sevendogs says faith is a WMD. I guess he thinks there are WMD's in mosque's and church's. Therefore there must be WMD's all over Iraq. See sevendogs post Power of Faith. Maybe you guys could get together and talk about the vast right wing conspiracy.

Also, everyone wants to hang Karl Rove. Hang them before the trial, ya that's American, and Bush lied. Think of the money we could save if we would forget the judicial system and just come to you and 
sevendogs for the answers of who is guilty and who is innocent.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

China is going to be running the show in 20-30 years, I dont see it any other way. you have a billion hungry people with nothing to lose and now with ICBMs . We got three options One pay out thought the nose to keep them happy.Two wait till they attack and die. Or three Hit them now use whatever advantage we have not sold to them YET to our advantage. Its one big Sh*t sandwich lets just sit back and enjoy it. uke: We will opt for option #2 bury our heads in the dirt and pretend until we die.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Bore.224:

Man as soon as I saw you posted on this topic, I just had to check it out because I figured it would be a "colorful" reply from you. 

I completely agree with you. I am sure this country will just put their heads in the sand.

China is still a communist country right??? And we are outsourcing jobs and money to them why?


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I dunno cheap labor? Enlighten Me!


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

Unfortinitly BORE 224 is absolutely correct why pay a computer programmer 50 dollars an hour when you can pay some chinese guy a dollar a day for the same job? how you think my dad got out of his programming job? his company went under and got bought out by that communist Bill Gates's Microsoft... well he didnt lose it because of someone else they just needed less people blah blah blah but yes like i said the cheaper the more you will have...

next problem the nukes at hand... I suggest we take out china cause there bastards who are nuke trigger happy so i suggest we nuke them before they nuke us and my prophicy on america is starting to get fullfilled... here it is below...

america is like the roman empire we are at the top of the world... then the roman empire collapsed and broke out in civil war which will happen to us and then countries will stomp all over us and take us over just like the roman EMPIRE


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Rookie!! We have had our differences but now I see we are on the same page! Sometimes it is such a dark view I wish sombody would come along and offer some better insight, but that has not happened.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Although China as a nuclear power is disturbing to some, they are far more stable than many other countries, who also have nuclear capability. IMHO, China wants to become another America. While it's true that jobs are being taken away from Americans, due to the sheer volume of the Chinese workforce, these people are far from primitive in their view of the world. The Chinese truly want to , and will become major players in international trade. In order to do this, they will become more productive, and be able to buy whatever they need to feed their burgeoning population. Yes, they want what we have, but they will buy it, not come to our shores and take it from us. I think the threat of nuclear war with China is overblown. Why would the Chinese sterilize the land mass that produces enough food to feed two-thirds of the worlds population, when they can just write a check, and have what they need from us? I'm not underestimating the potential for war, merely stating that it will take place in a manner that many do not see coming. Someone once said, I can't remember who, "Keep your friends close, your enemies closer.". Examine this quote, and try to see it from different perspectives. Interesting. Is it not? We live in a world, and have for close to fifty years, where all it would take is some fanatic to be the first to press the trigger which would effectively end life as we know it. This is nothing new folks, and although it's unpleasant to contemplate what could happen, there is no point in buying trouble where it may not exist. Look what capitalism did to the former Russia, arguably the largest nuclear power in the world, at one time. I see big changes in China, as well as the rest of the world. But nuclear war is not among them. Hopeful, Burl


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

AAhhh! yes they will keep us alive for food. We can be the cattle for China. Burl I love your optimism and you are most likley right but if things go the way they have been going China will not need attack us they will just buy North America and make it their own. Maybe they will use eminent domain laws to drive us from the land!! Am I going to far on this one?


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Burly1 your comments are very well thought out and right on target. Just don't be surprised that the chicken little's will continue to run around shouting the sky is falling. Never ceases to amaze me how some people have their heads so far up their butts they don't know if it is day or night.


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

Well the question is how come whenever china has a huge crisis they ask for help from america? if there threatning us with nukes then why dont we let them starve


----------



## pjb1816 (Sep 8, 2003)

Hey guys this is a tough topic, and there are no easy answers. I'll try and throw out a few key points that apply to the larger picture.

#1 - Our economies (U.S. and China) are too closely linked to ever let a war break out. We rely on them for many cheaply made goods, while they have very large investments in our currency (over 450 B at this point) and rely on our trade to fuel their economy.

#2 - Washington just won a huge political battle with China in that they yuan will no longer be linked to the dollar directly. Instead, it will be linked to many "yet to be named" currencies. This will reduce the deficit in trade with china, and should have a positive impact on the ever growing negative GNP.

#3 - Like many have pointed out if we were to fight china it would be a nuclear war, which is little more than idle threats at this point; and is why these comments from the General Zhu Chenghu have seen almost no media coverage in the U.S. to date.

#4 - the real fight with china will not be for Taiwan, but it will be for oil. china has the largest growing oil consumption in the world (currently 2nd overall behind the U.S.). This will not be a military fight, but an economical fight to balance the cost per barrel.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Gohan, so glad you got it all figured out, thank god somebody knows whats going on. Maybe now i can pull my head out of my A**.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> Maybe now i can pull my head out of my A**.


Really glad to hear that. You'll feel soooo much better and maybe even learn something.


----------

